# Caveman pocket knife



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

that is cool


----------



## BootyK (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep. Very cool!


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

That looks sweet !!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

very cool!!


----------



## goobersan (Apr 16, 2008)

very nice. where do you buy your flint? I'd like to get into flintknapping and not sure the best place to order. not too much in wisconsin


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

that is a very cool knife. i like it.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a sweet looking knife! I love stuff like that! You got a price tag on that bad boy? :wink:


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

did you find it or make it????


----------



## dadamsjr (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I knapped the blade and hafted it myself.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

goobersan said:


> very nice. where do you buy your flint? I'd like to get into flintknapping and not sure the best place to order. not too much in wisconsin


Thanks, I buy get my flint from several different sources. You can do a search online for flint knapping supplies and find endless information.


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

wow, very creative!


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

You need to make the next one out of a turkey wing bones so that it actually folds . . . . :wink:

Really nice work, Ralph.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

PaPaBob said:


> You need to make the next one out of a turkey wing bones so that it actually folds . . . . :wink:
> 
> Really nice work, Ralph.


lol now that would be cool.
not sure how one would make a knapped stone, folder but would be a sight to see.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol....that would be a sight!!


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep posting those knives!!!! I collect Indian arrowheads and LOVE seeing the modern knapping!


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

I will keep posting them. Maybe folks won't get tired of seeing them. Since school has been out, I have made probably one per day. I have collected artifacts for over thirty years. That's what got me interested in flint knapping.


----------



## eager_hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

PaPaBob said:


> You need to make the next one out of a turkey wing bones so that it actually folds . . . . :wink:
> 
> Really nice work, Ralph.


HAHAHAHAHA 
LMAO
thats great PapaBob

seriously though great knife but is it usable?


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

eager_hunter said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> LMAO
> thats great PapaBob
> 
> seriously though great knife but is it usable?


I build my knives mainly as show pieces, but they will also butcher a deer as well as any steel knife. The blade will not come out of the handle without breaking it. They are very tough. There's a video on youtube of a guy butchering a deer with a stone knife. I'm going to do a video this fall of me butchering a deer with one of my knives.


----------



## mi11z (Sep 24, 2007)

How many hours does it take to make 1?


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

mi11z said:


> How many hours does it take to make 1?


On a good day, it takes me the better part of a whole day to build one. If it's one of those days when I'm snapping blades during the knapping process, I just quit and try again another day. I have gone three weeks before when I broke everything I touched. Some knives take several days to build. A basic knife is usually a day.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

functional art - you got skills


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice work indeed.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome. Very nice work.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Even cooler than very cool.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

That is awesome! 

.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

